# اضافة دليل ارشفة موقعك بكوكل ورفع بيج رانك



## صائدالقلوب (19 أبريل 2009)

سلام الرب ومحبة المسيح  معكم 

تم عمل دليل مواقع  وقسم خاص للمواقع المسيحية  

وتقدرون تضيفون الاقسام  ايضا  ولذلك لاني ارغب الزائر يدخل لموقع مسيحي  

كثيرا مانضيف موقع مسيحي في  دليل لاكن ينحذف  لان صاحبة   مسلم  :t9:


الان


دليل جرح العراق



دليل المواقع والمنتديات المنتدى





لمشاهدة الدليل 









تريد منتداك يشتهر بكوكل ويكون بلصفحات الاولة 



رفع بيج رانك وكسب زوار وتواجد دائم 



خلال اقل من 30 ثانية 



http://www.jiraq.com/dir/add-site.html



اضغط هنا 



واكتب اسم منتداك بدون زغرفة

رابط الموقع وايضا تقدر تضيف رابط البوابة او صفحات خارجية كلها تفعل 

مفاتيح بحث حاول الاكثار منها وتكون مفهومة وتجذب الزائر وكوكل ايضا




ملاحظة : متابع الموضوع لاي سؤال عن طرق الانتشار الافضل لموقعك​


----------



## صائدالقلوب (21 أبريل 2009)

وييييييييييييينكم  لمين  عامل الدليل لكان ؟؟؟؟


----------



## روح الرب (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر اخونا المحبوب

:download::download::download::download::download::download::download:


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## صائدالقلوب (21 أبريل 2009)

سلام الرب

شكرا لمرورك الرائع


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا


----------



## صائدالقلوب (23 أبريل 2009)

منورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

www.jiraq.com/vb


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على المعلومه 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## صائدالقلوب (23 أبريل 2009)

يدللو حبايب قلبي


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

صائدالقلوب قال:


> سلام الرب ومحبة المسيح  معكم
> 
> تم عمل دليل مواقع  وقسم خاص للمواقع المسيحية
> 
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## john 4 jesus (17 يونيو 2009)

الرابط مش شغاال


----------



## صائدالقلوب (3 أكتوبر 2009)

سوري الرابط 

www.jiraq.com/dllحولتة


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*برضه مش شغال*​


----------

